# HELP "CLSched Module stopped working and was closed"



## Lucivar-Yaslana (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello. My laptop turns itself off randomly, I have to then turn it back on, all is normal, and then this message comes up on the desktop: "CLSched Module stopped working and was closed" It really is getting me down, and very annoyed. Because it happens at any given time. Thanks if you can help me.

___________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 17:49:40, on 21/08/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18813)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 3\AWC.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\sttray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP QuickTouch\HPKBDAPP.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk10\PDAgentS1.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_gb&c=83&bd=Pavilion&pf=cnnb
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_gb&c=83&bd=Pavilion&pf=cnnb
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_gb&c=83&bd=Pavilion&pf=cnnb
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_gb&c=83&bd=Pavilion&pf=cnnb
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - *{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SysTrayApp] %ProgramFiles%\IDT\WDM\sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl.exe] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OnScreenDisplay] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP QuickTouch\HPKBDAPP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [FreeRAM XP] "C:\Program Files\YourWare Solutions\FreeRAM XP Pro\FreeRAM XP Pro.exe" -win
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.line6.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.moove.com
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - Agere Systems - C:\Program Files\LSI SoftModem\agrsmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Com4QLBEx - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4QLBEx.exe
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files\HP Games\My HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: HP Service (hpsrv) - Hewlett-Packard Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\Hpservice.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\Windows\System32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Microsoft .NET Framework v1.1.4322 Update (NetFxUpdate_v1.1.4322) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\netfxupdate.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PDAgent - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk10\PDAgent.exe
O23 - Service: PDEngine - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk10\PDEngine.exe
O23 - Service: QuickPlay Task Scheduler (QTS) (QPSched) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\Kernel\TV\QPSched.exe
O23 - Service: Recovery Service for Windows - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\SMINST\BLService.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: Audio Service (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt.inf_f691e717\STacSV.exe

--
End of file - 7189 bytes

_________________________________________________________________
_________________________________________________________________

Please could you help me find out why this ""CLSched Module stopped working and was closed" keeps popping up, and how i can stop it, and get my laptop back to normal. Thanks.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

The error messages seems to be related to Cyberlink. Read this.


----------

